# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Steam!

## Hannahstrange

I'm just curious if anyone here has a steam account? Mine is Hannah Strange if you would like to add me! I could use some people to play games with to be honest. It's kind of freakin' lonely sometimes. :-D

----------


## L

I use my boyfriends account to play the walking dead!

----------


## Hannahstrange

> i've just heard about Steam quite recently. im planning to know more about how it works before i register. anyway, what do you play on it?



Lately I've been playing Spiral Knights, Binding of Isaac, Microvolts, Torchlight, Lucius and Moonbase Alpha.  :XD:  You can find almost any game on there though and currently they have a sale going on. I hope to get Borderlands soon.

----------


## Hannahstrange

I really like it because of the characters.. The girls are sort of anime and the guys are silly/odd looking and the maps are really interesting and fun to run around in but it's not for everyone. I say give it a shot but I don't know what you're into! If you need help with anything I can always help~ I definitely play Microvolts the most lately though.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I have a Steam account but haven't been playing with it recently. I could use a new game and Microvolts does sound interesting. Count me in guys!  ::D:

----------


## Hannahstrange

> I have a Steam account but haven't been playing with it recently. I could use a new game and Microvolts does sound interesting. Count me in guys!



What's your steam thing and i'll add you?

----------


## Dill

Hmmm, never heard of "Steam" until now.   Reading forums like this keeps me young.

----------


## barefootbeauty

MizApexPredator

----------


## WintersTale

What is Steam? I'm curious.

----------


## Ont Mon

> What is Steam? I'm curious.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fen...eam_(software)

----------


## WintersTale

Sweet! I'll have to check it out.

----------


## Chocolate

Tried it on my laptop, it froze everything.  ::(:

----------


## Ont Mon

> Tried it on my laptop, it froze everything.



Lulz. The actual install or when you ran it after that?

----------


## Chocolate

> Lulz. The actual install or when you ran it after that?



After I ran it. Made me cry evertim

----------


## Ont Mon

> After I ran it. Made me cry evertim



 ::(:  cryn fess

----------


## Nixie

Thought I'd bump this, have become a bit of a steam addict, being mostly house bound... currently addicted to FTL (faster than light) and playing through the walking dead season 1 again, ready for season 2. Anyone else out there going through a gaming phase?

----------


## Otherside

Yup, I have one. Feel free to add me. 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198088914831/

----------


## GunnyHighway

http://steamcommunity.com/id/lpfan4ever

Been sparse on the gaming front lately. If I do find time to play it's usually CS:GO or DOTA2.

----------

